# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] WEGA 1048

## papkir

καλησπέρα σε ολους , μετά απο καιρό έπεσε στα χερια μου το παραπάνω λαμπατο
ραδιόφωνο , το οποίο δούλευε με μπαταρία 90v+1.5v
θέλω να κανω ενα τροφοδοτικό και τα θεματα μου ειναι δυο
1. στην θεσσαλονικη δεν μπορεσα να βρω πουθενα , οποτε ή απο αθηνα αν υπαρχει ή να κατασκευασω εγω ένα
2.το ραδιοφωνο εχει ενα φις τροφοδοσιας που συνδεοταν με την μπαταρια με τεσσερα καλωδια
      δεν γνωριζω ποια ειναι τα +- για τα 90v και τα +- για το 1,5v
αν μπορει καποιος φιλος να βοηθησει ευπροσδεκτη η βοηθεια του 

σας ευχαριστω

----------


## nick1974

Ότι θες μπορείς να φτιάξεις, αλλά η ευκολότερη και πιο άμεση λυση ειναι ένα ζευγαράκι 48βολτα παλμοτροφοδοτικακια σε σειρα για τα 90 και ένα 1.5 (αν δεν υπάρχει έτοιμο βάζεις ένα step down) 

Για να βρεις το +-  ακόλουθα καμια γραμμή και δες που παει (υποθέτω θα το βρεις στον πρωτο πυκνωτη που θα βρεις μπροστά σου. Αν δεν έχει κανένα ηλεκτρολυτικο δες με το μετά σχηματίστηκε εξόδου ποιο κάνει κυκλωμα και θα είναι το + ) 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

papkir (31-08-20)

----------


## gep58

> 2.το ραδιοφωνο εχει ενα φις τροφοδοσιας που συνδεοταν με την μπαταρια με τεσσερα καλωδια
> δεν γνωριζω ποια ειναι τα +- για τα 90v και τα +- για το 1,5v


Το φις που αναφέρεις έχει 4 πινς. Στην εικόνα φαίνεται ή τάση που παίρνει το κάθε πιν κοιτάζοντας το φις από την πλευρά των πινς (όχι των καλωδίων).
90V-1.5V Male connector.jpeg

----------

papkir (31-08-20)

----------

